# Things Meatloaf would do



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2009)

​
YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2009)

"sex, "drums" and rock and roll" lol I love that video/song:goodjob:


----------

